# Game 66 (3/15) Minnesota Timberwolves Vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Minnesota Timberwolves(26-37) @ **Los Angeles Lakers(33-32)*









@









<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="16">Western Conference</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>50</td> <td>14</td> <td>.781</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>28-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>30-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-2</nobr></td> <td>95.3</td> <td>88.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.1</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>44</td> <td>19</td> <td>.698</td> <td>5 ½</td> <td><nobr>25-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>108.1</td> <td>101.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>36</td> <td>29</td> <td>.554</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>21-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.6</td> <td>99.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>50</td> <td>14</td> <td>.781</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>29-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>29-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-3</nobr></td> <td>99.5</td> <td>92.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>37</td> <td>25</td> <td>.597</td> <td>12</td> <td><nobr>22-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>97.2</td> <td>94.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.4</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>35</td> <td>29</td> <td>.547</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>20-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>91.0</td> <td>88.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>33</td> <td>31</td> <td>.516</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>22-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>99.6</td> <td>98.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.6</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*33*</td> <td>*32*</td> <td>*.508*</td> <td>*17 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*17-13*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*16-19*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-22*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-6*</nobr></td> <td>*99.0*</td> <td>*97.6*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.4*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>31</td> <td>32</td> <td>.492</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-7</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.6</td> <td class="redfont">-1.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>30</td> <td>33</td> <td>.476</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>90.3</td> <td>94.0</td> <td class="redfont">-3.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>29</td> <td>35</td> <td>.453</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>13-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-10</nobr></td> <td>90.8</td> <td>91.6</td> <td class="redfont">-0.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">*Minnesota*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>*26*</td> <td>*37*</td> <td>*.413*</td> <td>*23 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*18-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-23*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-25*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-8*</nobr></td> <td>*92.0*</td> <td>*93.1*</td> <td class="redfont">*-1.2*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 5*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-7*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>26</td> <td>37</td> <td>.413</td> <td>23 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>98.6</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="redfont">-1.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>25</td> <td>39</td> <td>.391</td> <td>25</td> <td><nobr>15-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>102.0</td> <td>106.3</td> <td class="redfont">-4.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>20</td> <td>43</td> <td>.317</td> <td>29 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.8</td> <td>97.3</td> <td class="redfont">-8.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
*Minnesota*

<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">Marcus Banks</td><td align="center" valign="top"> Ricky Davis</td><td align="center" valign="top">Trenton Hassell</td><td align="center" valign="top">Kevin Garnett</td><td align="center" valign="top">Mark Blount</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *21.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *12.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> RPG *4.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 


*Los Angeles*

<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">Smush Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">Kobe Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">Lamar Odom</td><td align="center" valign="top">Brian Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">Kwame Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> RPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.347*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*
</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 


Upcoming Games

March 17th - @







- KCAL

March 19th - @







- ABC

March 20th - @







- KCAL

March 22nd - vs.







- FSN
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->
March 24th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, KG is KG and there's not much more to say about his greatness. But I think the Lakers can definitely win this one considering the Twolves seem to continue to be declining due to the mediocre players around KG, and the fact that I have the believe to good version of the Lakers will show up this time. Right? Right?!?!?!?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I hope we get this one.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I believe we get this one tonight.. how's that for being positive? 

Then again I could be way off..

And I'm still annoyed we have 2 #7's on this team.. :curse: 

Now for my quick comments on the pics..
Smush: He turned the ball over didnt he?
Kobe: He makes the dunk but the Lakers lose right? 
LO & Cook: Does it even matter who's #7? Because obviously NBA.com doesnt care..
Kwame: I swear that Kwame Brown photo is photoshopped.. He is not the damn Incredible Hulk because if he was we wouldnt ever lose..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

God...I wish Mihm and George come back as soon as possible...Hurting us like a crazy *****.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Who would have thought J Jones had that in him for the past 2 months at charlotte. Lakers could sure use a guy like that about now...

And I expect the lakers to handedly win this one.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I believe we get this one tonight.. how's that for being positive?
> 
> Then again I could be way off..
> 
> ...



Someone Cranky today?


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know, but I think if the Lakers are to win this one, they have to play perfectly.

The Wolves have lost 5 straight, and I'm expecting that they are going to be playing super hard for this game.

If the Lakers can play just as hard as the Wolves, they I guess the Lakers can take this, but something tells me that the Lakers are going to screw themselves again for this game.

Lets hope that won't happen.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

If the Lakers lose to the Minnesotta Timberwolves, i'm taking down my signature in disgust!!!!!!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, get ready to take that sig down because the Lakers are well known to ending losing streaks for the opposing teams.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Game #66 means Kobe scores 50 and the Lakers win. :rofl:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm anxious to see what kind of energy the lakers bring tonight. We've looked so sluggish the past two games.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We are 0-3 against the TWolves this year 
But I think Lakers are gonna win...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im not even going to guess.........I HOPE they win.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i usually don't say anything on game threads, but i will this time.

we better %^*&^* win or i am going to go postal on this team


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wolves by 7.

We can't beat the teams were better than normally, why would tonight be an exception?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

This just in ,Ronnie is going to start !


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I know this is off topic but on the pre game show Phil just said that last year 2 of the Laker college scouts finished last in the Laker NCAA office pool. And we wonder why the team is so bad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It sure would be nice to have a win tonight. Anything to take down my frustration from midterms, rent, my vehicle, and crappy partners in Spades. I am seething right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Turiaf starting over Cook.. Wow.. 

Excellent move.. maybe that should glue Cook to the bench for a DNP!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Lindsay Soto is a fox, but she cannot get through a sentence without stuttering.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL ronnie is so nervous........


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL sorry Turiaf.. 2 straight travels.. 

Lakers have a whooping 2 pts after 4 minutes..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Turiaf , come on! you're so much better than this.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Turiaf got a bounce his way. :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> LOL sorry Turiaf.. 2 straight travels..
> 
> Lakers have a *whooping 2 pts after 4 minutes*..


:laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Turiaf in 5 minutes:

2 travels
1 thrown pass out of bounds
1 steal
1 foul
1 dunk


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Turiaf in 5 minutes:
> 
> 2 travels
> 1 thrown pass out of bounds
> ...


Ehh...Ill still take that over Cooks D.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Ehh...Ill still take that over Cooks D.


You would considering this team looks like Crap tonight with Cook outta there.. Lack of scoring, blah blah blah.. What a boring game so far..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> You would considering this team looks like Crap tonight with Cook outta there.. Lack of scoring, blah blah blah.. What a boring game so far..


Uhhh. Either way our PF spot sux...Am i right?


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

........
Down by 9 after 1st


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, I'm so dumb because I have come to the realization that this team isn't going to make the playoffs.

Playoff teams don't beat the league's elite, then go and get torched by a bunch of bums. 

Down by 9 at the end of 1. This game is basically over. Another horrible loss. 

Season = over

The team can't win with Smush Parker as a starting guard. This guy is pitiful.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Wolves 26 - Lakers 17

Turiaf: 2 pts, 1 board, 3 turnovers, 1 block, 2 fouls
Kobe: 4 pts, 1 board, 1 assist, 2 turnovers
Odom: 7 pts, 3 boards, 2 assists
Smush: 2 pts, 2 turnovers
Kwame: 2 pts, 3 boards
Luke: 0-1 FG, 1 turnover

.412 FG%
.167% 3FG%


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Here we go:

Sasha
Jackson
Luke
Odom
Bynum

all in the game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar...On fire again!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice to see Odom stepping up.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow ODOM!!!


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Odom is really playing well during Kobe's slump


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What the hell did Ronny Turiaf just do..... after Lamar hit that step back from the baseline.

Sweet Jesus.

Did anybody else see that?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a lovely game we have going.. 

Halftime: T'Wolves 46 - Lakers 40


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Turiaf 	9 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	3 	0 	1 	2 	2 
Odom 	19 	7-10 	2-3 	0-0 	2 	6 	4 	0 	0 	0 	2 	16 
Brown 	18 	2-3 	0-0 	2-2 	1 	5 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	6 
Parker 	16 	2-5 	0-3 	0-1 	0 	1 	0 	3 	0 	0 	1 	4 
Bryant 	18 	3-9 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	6 
Jackson 7 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Walton 	11 	2-5 	0-1 	0-0 	2 	3 	2 	2 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Vujacic 9 	1-4 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Bynum 	6 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 
Totals 	113 	18-40 	2-10 	2-3 	7 	23 	10 	11 	1 	2 	5 	40 
Percentages: 	  .450 	.200 	.667 	  	Team Rebounds: 2
```


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> What the hell did Ronny Turiaf just do..... after Lamar hit that step back from the baseline.
> 
> Sweet Jesus.
> 
> Did anybody else see that?


You must not watch many laker games, He is our personal lil cheerleader.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Somebody has to tell Kobe that he'll need to stop playing like garbage if we want to win.

Howabout actually attacking the basket? There's a new idea.

And please...for the love of Joseph...Lamar Odom had better shoot the ball 10+ times in this game and finish with 30+ points.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm sure everyones enjoying no Cook and that's fine and dandy but the offense is doing a real awesome job tonight, eh?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I wish we could have the Kobe of the past. The One who was extremely aggresstive towards the basket. Hell, I haven't even seen him make a dunk for a while.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Somebody has to tell Kobe that he'll need to stop playing like garbage if we want to win.
> 
> Howabout actually attacking the basket? There's a new idea.
> 
> And please...for the love of Joseph...Lamar Odom had better shoot the ball 10+ times in this game and finish with 30+ points.


I agree.
I don't know how the Lakers are going to win this if Kobe doesn't step up.

We can't lose this game but from the likes of it, we already lost.

Good thing the Jazz lost today too. 

I think taking the 8th seed shouldn't be a problem for now, but I think we all agree that we want more than that.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cooks in...


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> What the hell did Ronny Turiaf just do..... after Lamar hit that step back from the baseline.
> 
> Sweet Jesus.
> 
> Did anybody else see that?


Turiaf makes Madsen look like a professional dancer


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe doing good now... quick 7 points for him.
Nice pass to Cook as wel but Odom isnt getting much shots.... SPEAKING OF WHICH< MASSIVE DUNK!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I love how the Lakers are playing in this quarter...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ieatbabies said:


> Turiaf makes Madsen look like a professional dancer


wait, he isnt?


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Thats right KOBE.
Thats how you play the ball.

Keep this up my boy...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

wtf Lakers zoning up???

LAKERS WITH THE LEAD!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Lakers have had a tendency lately to zone up after a timeout because the other team usually has a set play set up and it causes them to have to read the D and change the play.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow... Kwame is playing awesome D on KG... he is contesting everything...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cook has 6 points and 7 boards in 11 minutes on 2/5 shooting... not bad at all..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook has been pretty active on the boards.. Not a bad quarter.. 6 pts, 7 boards :clap:

Lakers up 67-63 after 3.. Outscored the T'Wolves 27-17 with Cook in the lineup


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bynum, Sasha, Luke in.. Lead gone :sigh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How about we jump?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> How about we jump?


I will if this Sasha, Kobe, Luke, Odom, Bynum is out there much much longer :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damn, If this goes down to the wire, Im not confident in our chances.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Well... turnovers and forced jumpers are gonna cost us the game... *shrug*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow not lookin good again.. Throwing this game away!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Love how Lamar and Kwame is playing..c'mon lakeshow :clap:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Points off TOs again. :no:

Im just not confident with this team in close games, not yet, they just dont know how to close them out.

I hope they shut me up and prove me wrong...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was fast.. now if they can CLOSE IT OUT!! AHHHH


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Good thing Smush took off the headband.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow Smush, challenged KG


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Huge steal by Smush from Davis and a bucket. LA up by 1 :banana:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

KG gets a dunk and 1. :sad:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Luke for 3


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

YES!!!

Nice plays by Luke and Kobe right there. My god, Im close to having a heart attack.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe!!! Defense time baby!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

90-87 LAL.. 34.8 left.. Minnesota ball.. Do we find a way to blow this too? Or come away with a win? That remains to be seen..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They just said the Lakers have blown 8 leads this year where they have lead with under a minute left in the game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

92-89 4 seconds to go


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Closer at work!! Poetry in motion!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*KOBE* :clap:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lucky break that Banks was the one who shot that airball. Good win in a tight game! :clap:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
They WON!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Lakers 92 - T'Wolves 89


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Turiaf 	9 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	3 	0 	1 	2 	2 
Odom 	44 	9-15 	2-4 	0-0 	4 	12 	8 	2 	0 	0 	3 	20 
Brown 	34 	4-6 	0-0 	5-5 	2 	9 	2 	2 	1 	0 	3 	13 
Parker 	33 	6-10 	0-4 	0-1 	0 	1 	1 	4 	1 	0 	2 	12 
Bryant 	42 	12-25 	0-3 	1-1 	0 	1 	3 	2 	1 	1 	1 	25 
Jackson 7 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Walton 	22 	4-9 	1-3 	0-0 	5 	7 	2 	4 	1 	0 	0 	9 
Vujacic 17 	2-8 	1-4 	0-0 	1 	3 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Bynum 	10 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	2 	2 	0 
Cook 	11 	2-5 	0-1 	2-2 	1 	7 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	6 
Totals 	229 	40-82 	4-19 	8-9 	15 	45 	18 	17 	4 	4 	15 	92 
Percentages: 	  .488 	.211 	.889 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> They just said the Lakers have blown 8 leads this year where they have lead with under a minute left in the game.


Even if we go .500 in those games, we'd be in what? The 5th or 6th seed? :dead:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

haaha air ball from Banks but im glad he had a good game for my fantasy game.
We got this game, thank god, i had a bad feeling about this game but lucky im wrong


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar!! Hell of a game!! We need this out of you EVERY DAY!!!! Kobe had a so so game but once again shows us why hes the BEST CLOSER OF THIS ERA!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers Win!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How can Smush be so dumb? I have come to the conclusion that he wants the Lakers to lose. He has made so many bone-headed plays at the end of games this year...I see it as the only logical answer to this question.

Luckily, Marcus Banks finally remembered that his shooting percentage is about as high as Smush's SAT score, and missed the WIDE-OPEN three.

Good to see Lamar keep going strong. His strong play is reminding me of how Caron Butler looked like an All-Star at the end of last season.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Ugly win, but I'll take it.

LO with the huge game/1st half. :yes:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame! 13 and 9 plus great D! Nice job! :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Here I'm gonna do smilies for players tonight.. Haha..

Turiaf - :bsmile: :sour: :nonono: 
Odom - :basket: 
Kobe - :nah: :starwars: 
Kwame - :wlift: 
Smush - :whoknows: 
Cook - :whoknows: 
Jackson - :hurl:
Walton - :clap: 
Vujacic - :krazy: 
Bynum - :argue: 

Phil - :curse: :clap: :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The magic number is 17 with only 16 games left.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Here I'm gonna do smilies for players tonight.. Haha..
> 
> Turiaf - :bsmile: :sour: :nonono:
> Odom - :basket:
> ...


bahahahahahahahahaha!!!! Im gonna rep you for this!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Oh yeah, I'm so dumb because I have come to the realization that this team isn't going to make the playoffs.
> 
> Playoff teams don't beat the league's elite, then go and get torched by a bunch of bums.
> 
> ...


Arent you tired of being wrong? seriously?... :laugh: 

You sound like that compsciguy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Crazy win, and I'll take it. We seem to enjoy hanging on by a thread. BTW, this is the largest string of Lamar Odom good games in some time. Now if Kobe will get his **** together and we get healthy, things could go a lot smoother. But as we know, nothing will this team will ever go smoothly.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Odom Kwame Luke > Rest of Lakers . Good win tonight, Lamar aggresive, I like I like.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Oh yeah, I'm so dumb because I have come to the realization that this team isn't going to make the playoffs.
> 
> Playoff teams don't beat the league's elite, then go and get torched by a bunch of bums.
> 
> ...


You're a great fan!  :clap: :greatjob:


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, cool game. Kobe is wild!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Here I'm gonna do smilies for players tonight.. Haha..
> 
> Turiaf - :bsmile: :sour: :nonono:
> Odom - :basket:
> ...


Turiaf - :bsmile: :sour: :nonono: (Yeah, I stunk up my first start)
Odom - :basket: (Can someone say, Buckets!!)
Kobe - :nah: :starwars: (You can't stop me. Wolves, I am your father.)
Kwame - :wlift: (All muscle and no brains - but not tonight )
Smush - :whoknows: (The Opportunist)
Cook - :whoknows: (Why didn't I start?)
Jackson - :hurlI guess that's why Phil doesn't put me in games)
Walton - :clap: (Can I keep up the streak of good play...and no injuries?)
Vujacic - :krazy: (Yeah, I'm crazy)
Bynum - :argue: (Man, what is the captain going to say about my game tonight?)

Phil - :curse: :clap: :curse: (Screw you all. I can coach this team.)


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

NICE ^lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One - How did you know exactly what I was thinking.. Pretty funny actually :laugh:


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

Great Game Overall Its Great To See Kwame Stepping Up With 13 And 9...lamar Had Another Great Game And Like Someone Said B4 Me^^^^^ Lamar Reminds Me Of What Caron Butler Was Doing At The End Of Last Season... Ugly Win But I'll Take it :banana: :clap:


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem like Kobe is not going to the hole as much as he usually. Truthfully Kobe has been getting hacked going into the lane and not getting calls the last few games. I guess he said **** going to the hole, which is really hurting his game right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Teezy said:


> You're a great fan!  :clap: :greatjob:


If you're seriously doubting my loyalty as a fan, you deserve to be cyber-slapped in the face.

Furthermore, you probably have not come to know this, but I am the master of the anti-jynx...B34C can support me on this one.

Lakers are playing like crap...make a post saying it's over...Lakers play better...coincidence? I think not. You should all be thanking me.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If you're seriously doubting my loyalty as a fan, you deserve to be cyber-slapped in the face.
> 
> Furthermore, you probably have not come to know this, but I am the master of the anti-jynx...B34C can support me on this one.
> 
> Lakers are playing like crap...make a post saying it's over...Lakers play better...coincidence? I think not. You should all be thanking me.


 :banana: :banana: :banana: 

We both get so damn pissed at this team.. but ya'll know deep down we want them to win every game.. It's just not easy watching this team at times, yada yada yada.. ya know?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If you're seriously doubting my loyalty as a fan, you deserve to be *cyber-slapped in the face.*
> 
> Furthermore, you probably have not come to know this, but I am the master of the anti-jynx...B34C can support me on this one.
> 
> Lakers are playing like crap...make a post saying it's over...Lakers play better...coincidence? I think not. You should all be thanking me.



:laugh:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If you're seriously doubting my loyalty as a fan, you deserve to be cyber-slapped in the face.
> 
> Furthermore, you probably have not come to know this, but I am the master of the anti-jynx...B34C can support me on this one.
> 
> Lakers are playing like crap...make a post saying it's over...Lakers play better...coincidence? I think not. You should all be thanking me.


well from now on, i'll know that ur just anti-jinxing.. lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm in the anti-jynxer group. Someone start a club.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm in the anti-jynxer group. Someone start a club.


Oh without a doubt.. I think Damian is the Founder, Your the President, I'm the Treasurer!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starting Ronny was a bit disturbing..... But whatever, in the end a win is a win.


I'm all for more play time for Ronny and Bynum, but not at the times Phil likes throwing em in.. I mean come on Bynums played more in the last two games than hes played in the prior 15 before it... Especally after the allstar break where Phil said he will be using bynum more only to sit him on the bench for four straight games.

These guys are never going to get better without a set rotation. They have to know when they are going in. What is expected when they do, and how long until they come back out. Right now they have no clue if they are even playing, its hard to go in for a a minute or two in 3 games, then be exptected to rock when given 10 minutes at some odd random time.

Cook had a couple bad nights, but starting Ronny over him was lame. I know its Phil's mind game crap, but come on now the guy sadly one of our best scorers next to lamar and Kobe.

Other than that, a wins a win... But it was to close for comfort.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

LOL great game by LO, the smooooooth operator. Kobe was shooting so bad at first im like "Damn, Kobe, you ****ing up the rotation, feed Lamar the ball"

Barely....BARELY won, but who cares, ill take it


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Finally!


----------

